# .net developer job chances



## smatouq (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We moved to Australia 5 monthes ago, My husband area is .net developer. it's 3 months that he is applying for job throught advertisment on seek.com, the recruiters call and ask the same questions and that's it. I wonder if there is any chance for a .net developer to find job in Sydney. What are the procedures for getting a job here???
Also I would like to ask about centrelink, our Landlady advised us to apply for centrelink financial support. So I would like to know if it's possible to get such help for skilled migrant visa type E175, and what kind of services do they offer in order to help you finding job? Do they help you to find job in your area or any type of job?

Thanks in advance


----------

